# Appropriate Prayer



## rjlynam (Nov 11, 2006)

I've become very discouraged this past week with men and women who appear to espouse Christian values only as a matter of expediency. My view is "If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, well, it's probably a duck." Is it proper to pray for them as follows?

"Lord I pray that you would save ........., bringing them into conformity with your revealed will for man, or remove him/her from the sphere of influence they have been given."

These are people I don't have any access to on a personal basis, but excercise great influence over my life, and others around me. The reason I struggle with this idea is I know how patient and longsuffering God has been with me.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

Are these people church elders, or people in the news, or what? In what way (generally) aren't they conforming? Are you sure they're unsaved, or maybe just imperfect? I'm sure you've asked yourself these questions already. We should all pray for the purity of the church.


----------

